# Flushers



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Thinking of buying a flusher to glaze angles. I have a 2 1/2 in angle head and don't want to spend another 350$ for another. What combo do you suggest ? Maybe a 3 in flusher then my 2 1/2 to finish with ? I've only used mechanical heads so the flushers are new to me.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2.5 angle head behind the tape then 3.5 flusher to finish, Sand out with a big corner block, Try that.

I cant take credit, that's bucks way, Solves many issues and I like it.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Angle heads and flushers don't mix very well. They each produce a slightly different corner. The angle head is a sharper corner and the flusher is a little rounded. Not saying it won't work but it might not be easy. Two flushers or 2 angle heads is the way to go.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I don't like the idea of finishing with a flusher. I was thinking I could use one to wipe tape. So...... I'll stick to my old ways. Thanks guys


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Hey caz. Are you still using that mud diverter ? I never really liked mine.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> Hey caz. Are you still using that mud diverter ? I never really liked mine.


Not really mike, I got it so I could fill a zook, tape, roll, then use the mudrunner with a bigger anglehead first, then finish with a smaller head, Yeah it works, But I got over handling and washing up all that gear so now I just try and keep it simple as I can.

Listen, Trust me on this, It was the last way I tried to corners and I have found it the best, I listened to buck for a while and thought nah, He even posted a vid of them doing it, Tape, roll, 2.5 anglehead first, Becouse the anglehead point is sharper than a flusher, Then add some mud either cp tube buck style or a mudrunner sometimes I do with a mud head or a cam am, Then wipe with a 3.5 flusher, This compresses the mud and leaves a little in the corner because its rounder than a anglehead, The flusher wont pick up trash, leave scratches and can make a cleaner bottom corner, Then get one off those big block corner sponges and sand it, You can use a flex edge as well for a start and if your a pc user you can use one of those fast past as well before block sand, The end result covered tapes, nice sharp corner, even mud, super straight corners, no surprise scratches, sanding with a big block is so easy, you can hit both side with your arm in the same position, You might not like it, Some with say bollocks, Just give that ago and see how it feels.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Angle heads and flushers don't mix very well. They each produce a slightly different corner. The angle head is a sharper corner and the flusher is a little rounded. Not saying it won't work but it might not be easy. Two flushers or 2 angle heads is the way to go.


Its when you go flusher first then anglehead that may cause issues, Not anglehead then flusher.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Really!? I don't know what the rest of you are talking about.
I've always gone flusher than angle head. Never had any problems.
We run a 2.5" flusher than a 3" angle head for our finish. Looks beautiful!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Angle heads and flushers don't mix very well. They each produce a slightly different corner. The angle head is a sharper corner and the flusher is a little rounded. Not saying it won't work but it might not be easy. Two flushers or 2 angle heads is the way to go.


very true but you can set the blade on a 3 point five

my sequence is like Big B and also have no probs, if ya think I run macheen head first flush and bake the blade on the nails your mad


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Done every possible combination. My favorite and current would have to be the PT method, 2.5 flusher then mech. head. 3" NS or 3.5" DM. However have been using the 2buck inspired Cazna method on smaller jobs and that works very good as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mld said:


> Done every possible combination. My favorite and current would have to be the PT method, 2.5 flusher then mech. head. 3" NS or 3.5" DM. However have been using the 2buck inspired Cazna method on smaller jobs and that works very good as well.:thumbsup:


Refresh my memory, whats the 2buck/cazna method?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Small flusher, then large mechanical head.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mld said:


> Small flusher, then large mechanical head.


So same as me?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Oops, small mech, then large flusher.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mld said:


> Oops, small mech, then large flusher.


haha oh okay. Had me confused there for a second.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Refresh my memory, whats the 2buck/cazna method?


Read post 6, If your using fuse for corners then a flusher, Isnt there a heap of crap in the corner? Mud, fuse fibres, etc, Do you then need to clean it out before the sharper point of the angle can run or doesn't it just catch on the trash?? That's what happened with me when I tried it that way.

I sanded out the corner then thought omg, I have just taken out all the fuse fibres?? So whats now holding the corner together?? Nothing??

I also wallpaper so when I trim the corner edges of wallpaper with a sharp blade I think man, If that corners got fuse I could make a mess here, could cut the dam corner open if its not well prefilled. Patterned wallpaper feature wall are getting more popular here.

So the 2.5 anglehead behind rolled paper tape, Leaves a sharp corner that requires little cleaning out that's strong, Then the flusher behind leaves a little mud in there that gets shaped with a quick easy sand and has no paper or fuse fibres or surprise scratches or air bubbles, just nice clean sharp lines, I love it. And did I mention its idiot proof for that apprentice or helping hand to follow.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Read post 6, If your using fuse for corners then a flusher, Isnt there a heap of crap in the corner? Mud, fuse fibres, etc, Do you then need to clean it out before the sharper point of the angle can run or doesn't it just catch on the trash?? That's what happened with me when I tried it that way.
> 
> I sanded out the corner then thought omg, I have just taken out all the fuse fibres?? So whats now holding the corner together?? Nothing??
> 
> ...


Hmmm...weird..
Seems like an extra step to me...
I mean you guys don't really tape your top internals eh?
With the amount of angles we have in a house, it would take up allot of time to do it that way. I'd essentially be running my angles twice no?
tape it, roll it and then add mud? Not just wipe?
Im not saying it doesn't work. Just seems like allot of work.
And no, we don't have any issues using the flusher first and then an angle head. Works great. Keep in mind we use a small flusher, so it gets in the corner really tight. It's only a 2.5", but the point on it is pretty sharp. If it starts to get too crappy we toss it. But usually we're good for at least a year with one flusher. We only use it for tapes.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tape, roll, wipe 2.5 anglehead done.

Add some mud either with mudrunner or cp tube and a mudhead, Then fly that flusher over it, Done. Fool proof.

And yes I do top angles, Its about 50% Cove then 50% top angles for me.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

After reading everyone's posts I've decided to just buy another 3" mech head. I know this method and it works well for me. I figure it's worth the price. I use to glaze with a 3" then coat with my 2.5 till someone stole the 3". So I've been doing 2.5 followed by 2.5.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> after reading everyone's posts i've decided to just buy another 3" mech head. I know this method and it works well for me. I figure it's worth the price. I use to glaze with a 3" then coat with my 2.5 till someone stole the 3". So i've been doing 2.5 followed by 2.5.


 
try it try it try it try it.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I will. It couldn't hurt. And a new tool is always worth it even if I never use it again.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Every thing in my area gets orange peel texture. But we've been selling a lot of level 4. Just trying to step up my ability


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I really like the 3 point 5 as it blazes factory fault board bevels out, never a fix on the angles, although 3 on cfs is faster


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> I will. It couldn't hurt. And a new tool is always worth it even if I never use it again.


You wont regret it, Flushers are cheap enough, And maintenance free, When you give it a go get back and say what you think, Its all level 4 here, No wall textures at all.

Just something nice and light about flying the flusher around, Its fun doing the angles.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> I will. It couldn't hurt. And a new tool is always worth it even if I never use it again.


Give it a ago, Heres the men themselves showing how they do it, I miss these two, Come back buck and jnr, I guess everything moves on in life. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1SlVSFsNuU


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

WOW he flies !


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> WOW he flies !


Doesn't he, Buck did say when they posted that jnr was going to fast, But its hardly a slow method, Ok maybe slower than an anglehead on a runner or a corner box but not much slower, Its the result you may or may not like, Buck liked it because of its fool proof ness, No trash collecting in anglehead blades, No surprise scratches on sanding day etc etc, You use the big corner blocks to sand, I have many years worth stashed now, I get them from all wall, $20 here or $4 from all wall, Yes I pay shipping but still cheaper, I have 30 of them put away now, That will prob last 5 years as im not full time drywall, Using those blocks are awesome, So much easier than a small block, Hit both sides at the same time without moving the block from one side to the other, My helper also loves this way and those blocks so that's another reason for me to do it like this.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Sanding-Sponges/Drywall-Corner-Sanding-Sponge.html


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I bought one a couple weeks ago I want to say it was 6$ at building specialties. Still haven't used it. I may have forgot where I put it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cant really get them here in nz anymore, They didn't get popular that's why im stashing up, In case all wall stops as well, They prob are not much good in an anglehead corner as the muds a thinner coat and you may soon hit tape but a couple of swipes behing the flusher and sweet, I also have flex edge and speare sanders, I tend to use the flex edge for a quick swipe behind tape coat, We are all different and do it all differently, But you asked about flushers so I hoped this helps.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Lotta help thank you !


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

yah 2bjr booked it, could not take 2 burrito Mexico any more

2bjr was quite the taper by the looksa things


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I wonder if he kept that pace threw the whole house or just for the video ? I don't think I could coat angles with my angle box as fast as he does with a tube and flusher.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> I wonder if he kept that pace threw the whole house or just for the video ? I don't think I could coat angles with my angle box as fast as he does with a tube and flusher.



what do you think does everyone perform for vids:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> what do you think does everyone perform for vids:whistling2:


Can you say that again?:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Can you say that again?:jester:



Nah B pile might come runnin


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

yah Moe your last stilt strut the ole lady pointed it out:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Getting back on topic here. I have been following the roller with my 2.5 DM mechanical head. It comes out real nice except that I keep snagging tapes. So on this job I flushed with a 3" flusher that I touched up the point of with some sand paper. It gives a nice point. Then I finished with my 3.5" Northstar on the Mudrunner. It works great, didnt snag any tapes.:thumbup:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

So I bought the tapetech 3" easy roll head the price was 360$ I got it for 270$









The wheels are useless in my opinion. I wonder if it works if I take them off ?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

well if you like the workout take the wheels off, if ya want the slightest light ride keep it:yes:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I didn't notice any difference from my 2 1/2 without wheels. I do need to take out one of the springs. It's very stiff.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

It just needs broke in, leave the wheels on.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

The deal with the springs is that you release one set of springs for glazing tape behind the roller. And you use both sets of springs for pumping the angles with the angle box. Leave the wheels on, they do make for a slightly easier push. I have the same angle head and it takes a few jobs for it to break in.


----------

